# HTML Code Was kann hier bitte falsch sein?



## Donar (18. April 2002)

<html> 
<head> 
<title>Untitled Document</title> 
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> 
</head> 

<body bgcolor="#FFFFFF" text="#FFFFFF" background="Hintergrundblau.jpg"> 
<div align="center"> 
<p><img src="DonarHomefinalKopie.jpg" width="782" height="139"></p> 
<p>&nbsp;</p> 
<p align="center"><img src="ELIPSEdifferenziertKopie1.jpg" width="640" height="640"></p> 
<p align="center">&nbsp;</p> 
<p align="center"><font face="Times New Roman, Times, serif">Es wird schon langsam, 
hier mal wieder bissel neues.</font></p> 
<p align="center">&nbsp;</p> 
<p align="center">&nbsp;</p> 
<p>&nbsp;</p> 
<p>&nbsp;</p> 
<div align="left"></div> 
<p>&nbsp;</p> 
</div> 
</body> 
</html> 


Allso Die Seite hab ich in dreamweaver 4.0 gemacht nur nun hab ich ein problem wenn ich die hochlade kommt folgender fehler wenn ich sie mir online anschauen will (offline funktioniert sie astrein)

error 403: Forbidden! 


Verboten! 

Es sind nur ungenügende Zugriffsrechte gesetzt. Bitte ändern Sie die Rechte mit Ihrem FTP-Programm. 


Des hatte ich bisher noch nie an was kann das liegen?und wie kann ich dies beheben. upgeloadet hab ich die page mit leech ftp


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (18. April 2002)

das liegt dann bestimmt nicht an dem HTML code wenn du nen 403 bekommst...
mir fallen da auf anhieb nur 2 möglichkeiten ein:
1:dein webspaceanbieter is grad down(gehen noch andere seiten nicht?)
2: villeicht hast du die HTML datei im binary mode oder so hochgeladen..oder es gab nen fehler ->Nochmal hochladen...



adios~
TRT


----------



## Flex (18. April 2002)

Ich kenn den Fehler nur daher, dass die Datei in einem Ordner liegt, aber nicht index.* heißt...
Denn Directory Listing ist grundsätzlich aus, soweit ich weiß..
Hast du mal probiert sie direkt anzuwählen?


----------



## Donar (18. April 2002)

1:dein webspaceanbieter is grad down(gehen noch andere seiten nicht?) 
2: villeicht hast du die HTML datei im binary mode oder so hochgeladen..oder es gab nen fehler ->Nochmal hochladen... 



zu 1: der Fehler is schon seit 2 tagen und andere seiten gehen auch.
zu 2: Was heisst das im binary mode hochgeladen ? was ist das und wie könnte ich das aus oder umstellen?

Flexmex: Allso eigentlich besteht die seite bisher nur aus einem hintergrundbild. einem titel bild, und aus einem normalen bild halt so zum gag bis alles fertig is. Wie meinst du das direkt anwählen? ich hab halt die index.html datei mit dem code und die 3 bilder einfach blos auf meinen webspace upgeloadet. Des hat schonmal funktioniert. Ich weiss nicht warum des jetzt nichtmeht funktioniert.

Kann man mit dreamweaver eigentlich auch gleich die seite packen und uploaden?


----------



## Donar (18. April 2002)

**** dank euch für eure Antworten hab den fehler jetzt gefunden. meine index.html datei wars ich hatte das i gross statt klein geschrieben 

<-- hoffnungsloser idiot  allso nix für ungut


----------

